# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  "Hack"-ohet faqja e Ministrisë së Energjisë dhe Minierave

## v3t0n

_piratet serb kane hackuar web faqen e ministrise se energjise dhe minierave  te KOSOVES :S._

http://www.ks-gov.net/mem/index.php?lang=sq

duke shkruar *urime festat e kershendellave...
                    pershendetje nga akademia ushtarake
                    ju jeni hackuar nga CoNsT. 
                    kosova eshte serbi*

dhe kane vendosur simbole te ndryshme shtetore te serbeve...

ja foto se si dukej webfaqja>>

----------


## Darius

Epo keshtu do vazhdoje. Para disa ditesh cunat e Kosoves ju hackuan faqjen e aeroportit, tani e kane rradhen serbet. Heren tjeter e kane perseri rradhen shqiptaret. Lufta virtuale te pakten ska viktima ne njerez  :perqeshje:

----------


## sulioti

Kjo Mund Te Quhet Ndryshe Dhe Lufta E Ftoht Mes Shqiptareve E Serbve .

Kjo Ka Ndodhur Dhe Me Pare E Kam Degjuar Rastsisht Ne Nje Radio Belge  Ku Ishte Nje Specialist Belg I Kesaj Fushe E Fliste Per Keto Sulme Ne Faqe Te Ndryshme Interneti. Dhe Diku Aty Na Mesi I Emisionit Permendi Dhe Shqiptart E Serbt Te Cilet Ne Kohen E Luftes Ne Dardhani Sulmonin Faqet E Internetit Te Njeri Tjetrit E Kjo Me Sa Po Shoh Vazhdoka Akoma.vete Smarr Shume Vesh Nga Kompjuterat Se Po Te Dija Perdite Do Sulmoja Faqe Serbe Duke I Then Se Nuk Keni Vend Ketu Ne Ballkan Ketu Eshte Pellasgia Iliria E Shqiperia E Ju Jeni Te Huaj Ketu.

----------


## auLoN.

KHG-ja ja u ktheu!!!

http://www.mem.sr.gov.yu/


Përshëndetje për KHG kudo që të jenë!!!

Shresoj të kthenhen sa më shpejtë online www.khg-crew.ws

1998 - 2009

----------


## auLoN.

KHG kthen sulmin qe iu be Ministrise te Energjetikës dhe Minierave të Kosovës!!!

http://www.mem.sr.gov.yu/

Hacked By: KHG

1998 - 2009

I lumte djemave  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LaCosTa

Bravo ju qoft KHG ju lumt  :shkelje syri: 

Keshtu duan kto  :shkelje syri:

----------


## YlliRiaN

o borvo bre ju qoft vetem perpra :perqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Pergjigje flake per flake. Brenda 2 ditesh. Ketij i them efikasitet une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## white-knight

> Mos hyni ne Loje nese nuk dini me lujt Lojen .
> 
> Boni selam grupit "CoNsT" dhe thuani mos t'jau djegum sikur "UJC"-es .
> 
> KHG ala nuk ka dek , mos na detyroni me ju kthy zanatit te vjeter ;-) .
> 
> 
> KHG-Crew © 1998-2009


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## valdetshala

hallall!!!!!!!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Pergjigje flake per flake. Brenda 2 ditesh. Ketij i them efikasitet une


Jemi te shpejte ne shqiptaret  :ngerdheshje: .lol.

----------


## RaPSouL

Hakerët shqiptarë u hakmerren atyre serbë

Mos hyni në Lojë nëse nuk dini me lujt Lojen  është porosia të cilën hakerët e grupit Albanian and Kosova Hackers Group, ua kanë përcjellë hakerëve serbë  në faqen zyrtare të Ministrisë së Minierave dhe Energjetikës të Serbisë.

Hakerët shqiptarë nga Albanian and Kosova Hackers Group, në këtë mënyrë ua kanë kthyer borxhin hakerëve serbë  që ishin paraqitur si grupi CoNsT, e të cilët të mërkurën dhe të enjten kanë sulmuar ueb-faqen e Entit të Statistikës së Kosovës dhe atë të Ministrisë së Energjisë dhe Minierave  dhe kishin shkruar parulla të llojit, Kosova është zemra e Serbisë.

Boni selam grupit CoNsT dhe thuani mos t'jau djegum sikur UJC-es. KHG ala nuk ka dek, mos na detyroni me ju kthy zanatit te vjeter ;-), kanë porositur hakerët kosovarë, kolegët e tyre serbë.

Hakerët shqiptarë kohë më parë kishin thyer ueb-faqen e presidenti serb Boris Tadiq  që ishte përdorur gjatë fushatës zgjedhore në Serbi  pastaj ueb-faqet e disa ministrive, medieve dhe firmave serbe.

/Telegrafi/

----------


## RaPSouL

Rajni urt se hhhmmm de vu hin teposht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zëu_s

Bravo ............  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe pamja e faqes se hackuar

----------


## Darius

Kjo teme ekziston ketu. Mos hapni tema pa kontrolluar me pare nese ekzistojne ne forum apo jo

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=103725

----------


## geezer

bravo  *KHG*   , shpresoj te  kthehen   shpejt

----------


## v3t0n

uee shumm bre tfort *KHG* jon kon edhe jan...
po a ka naj forum tjeter ku antaret e khg hyjn tash...?

----------

